# Question on Ribs and Brisket



## Stephencurry (Jun 13, 2021)

Anyone that has done this i would like your feedback.

So I am planning on smoking some babybacks this friday evening and they will be done around 9pm ish.  If i put them in the oven at 160 double wrapped in tinfoil wil they be fine until Noon the next day?  What is the longest time you have put ribs into a ice chest/oven/cambro?

Hope my questions will be answered soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2021)

160 is too high, you will have Mush in 15 hours. Best bet, when done, rest on  the counter, covered with foil, to room temp, then Refer overnight. Next day 11ish, get them out and reheat on a Low Temp Grill with Sauce of choice or apple juice spritz, until hot and caramelized...JJ


----------



## Stephencurry (Jun 14, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> 160 is too high, you will have Mush in 15 hours. Best bet, when done, rest on  the counter, covered with foil, to room temp, then Refer overnight. Next day 11ish, get them out and reheat on a Low Temp Grill with Sauce of choice or apple juice spritz, until hot and caramelized...JJ


Thanks <3


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 14, 2021)

Cook your brisket first and when its done wrap it in a towel and place it in a cooler. Then put your ribs on


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 14, 2021)

My overall advice if you are shooting for a time -- start with your target meal time and work backwards.  Don't start the ribs and brisket at the same time.  Think of it like this - if you were meeting a friend in New York City and your friend lived 16 hours from NYC and you lived 6 hours from NYC - would you both leave at the same time, or would you let your friend get a head start?

So brisket goes on first, then ribs go on when you're ~6 hours from brisket being ready to serve (after rest, etc..).

Remember: "it's done when it's done", and not after a set amount of time.  Especially brisket.  Ribs are a bit more predictable, but leave a buffer with your brisket.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2021)

I would go with JJ’s advice.
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 14, 2021)

mcokevin
 and 

 chef jimmyj
  both got good advice. Good luck with your cook and dont forget your food pics.
Jim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Think of it like this - if you were meeting a friend in New York City and your friend lived 16 hours from NYC and you lived 6 hours from NYC - would you both leave at the same time, or would you let your friend get a head star



LOL...Sounds like a 4th Grade MATH Problem! A Train leaves NYC at 8am, traveling 70mph...

You gave great advice...JJ☺


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 15, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> LOL...Sounds like a 4th Grade MATH Problem! A Train leaves NYC at 8am, traveling 70mph...
> 
> You gave great advice...JJ☺



I definitely felt like I was writing a 4th grade math problem! lol


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> LOL...Sounds like a 4th Grade MATH Problem! A Train leaves NYC at 8am, traveling 70mph...





mcokevin said:


> I definitely felt like I was writing a 4th grade math problem! lol


And I was never good at those type of problems!   
Jim


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 16, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> And I was never good at those type of problems!
> Jim


If John leaves New York traveling West at 50mph and Mike leaves Los Angeles traveling East at 50mph, what is the correct time to put your brisket on the smoker?


----------

